# Blue Moon is sick



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Well Blue Moon has been sick for a few days, since last Wednesday. I have been doing water changes and adding aquarisol to the tank every day. Saturday, I decided to leave things alone and see where my ammonia would go, either down or up. Today I tested my tank water and the ammonia was .50ppm. So I did a 100% water change and took out the carbon but not the filter cartridge as it has beneficial bacteria on it and I rather not lose my cycle. I am going to test the tank water again soon and see where the ammonia is. Had ammonia since last Wednesday when I noticed that Blue Moon was sick.

Tank has been set up and running since June 17, 2015. Ever since I had the tank cycled, I was really good at keeping up with the water changes, but I miss a week because I was sick. 

I am doing everything I can to get Blue Moon better from fin rot. Yes he has fin rot and I will be treating it with the anti-fungus medication that I have. Tomorrow I can go to Petco and get some other medication for fin rot, just in case the medication I have doesn't work. Depending on what the ammonia does, either go up or down, I will be treating the tank. If the ammonia goes down, I will be dosing the tank with medication; if the ammonia goes up, another water change. I have to get the ammonia down to 0ppm before I dose the tank with medication to treat Blue Moon for his fin rot. Hopefully by taking out the carbon from the filter media, the ammonia will go down.

Anything else I can do to get Blue Moon better?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Up the temp and keep him clean and warm.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have only seen him go up to the surface for air once today.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, here are some pics


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does he have a light? Did you do a panty hose test on his decor? that volcano grass stuff looks like it could snag.


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey!
fin rots can be caused by many many source of "disease" running an anti fungus could be a wrong decision that you took,dealing with fin rots when using medication is like a game of luck.But I prefer to go on antibiotic or large spect medication,you are greater luck to target the "disease". I will also change his water every day and make sure the water is super clean.you can add salt or if you know catappa leaves will help. I will also recommend to remove him from the water and apply on the sick fins some "eosine"(the red medication that we use,humans) it will help.
I hope that it will recover! your royal blue betta looks amazing <3


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes he has a light. No I haven't done the pantyhose, everything in the tank has been there for a few months. 

Thank you aquatic-life. I hope he gets better soon as well.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, that is 1 blue betta. I have never seen another betta fish like him before.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I think it is the plastic plants. The guides really say that bettas will get their fins ripped up around plastic plants.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I myself own 2 of those fake plants. The little pieces of the grass is pointy. Just wanted to give my $0.02


----------

